# Blueberry Skunk Fem. Flying Dutchman Seeds



## gypsydog (Jan 29, 2010)

Got these seeds over the summer. Cracked one in October used it for a mother for awhile then fished it. Grew in a 5 gallon squat pot with sunshine mix #4. Under 2000 watts of hps during flower. Fed botanicare pro series. The blueberry was a very easey grow. Good eater strong branching. Clones would root very quickly. She finished in about 60 days with a good amout of amber trichromes. It has a very distinct berry aroma and a very floral taste on the exhale. The stone is strong you melt into the couch. This one is going inot the rotation. I hope the pic will attach!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Berry nice! Haven"t tried the dutchman....... have to look into them! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## gypsydog (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks chef. check out the dutchman I am very happy with this choice. a real snap to grow and very stoney.


----------

